
Ask HN: SEO Opportunities? - treycopeland
I&#x27;m an SEO with a web development background, but rarely see SEO related jobs posted on HN. Would be interested to see if any of the tech jobs are also needing full time SEO roles as well but never post.
======
gesman
I used to do SEO (long time ago) and half of potential customers would
perceive any SEO service as almost fraud and the other half would perceive it
as hype.

So i'd describe business value (generate sales, leads) vs. specific method you
use to achieve business value.

------
thisisdallas
I know this isn't technically what you are looking for, but have you looked
into the rank and rent model? Basically, you build local service based
websites, rank them, and then sell the leads that come in.

------
Zaheer
I would try looking for Marketing roles. SEO is a critical component of
marketing and most companies would likely frame the position as Marketing /
Growth rather than just purely SEO.

------
rmets
We're looking for a freelance SEO to help flesh out our landing pages, it's a
mix of content writing and optimization. What's the best way to get in
contact?

~~~
treycopeland
Send me a message at me@treycopeland.com. Would love to chat. I've been doing
ecommerce SEO for 10+ years.

------
darrenwestall
Are you open to side work rather than a full time gig? I’m looking for some
help in this area.

~~~
romanovcode
This is one of the reasons people don't "search" for SEO consultancy. Just
look at the replies - everyone tries to sell soemthing immediately.

